# Duda, parlante rango extendido como rango medio



## aleg94 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola

Tengo una duda y queria ver que me dicen ¿se puede usar un rango extendido 8 como parlante de medios en un bafle 3 vias?

Obviamente seria con su respectivo divisor

Bueno eso es todo, disculpen si el tema ya fue consultado,en el buscador no me salio. gracias ...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2015)

Si las caracteristicas del mismo dan para cubrir la brecha te puede servir


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 4, 2015)

sip de hecho lo he usado varias veces con buen resultado, el detalle es hacerle una caja sellada para no ser víctima de la influencia del bajo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2015)

Volumen aproximado entre dos y tres litros . . .  cuatro de máximo.


----------



## aleg94 (Oct 5, 2015)

muchisimas gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

En respuesta de frecuencia viene perfecto, pero tenia mis dudas.

Saludos


----------

